# Insert background image in Mail



## RENORENO (Jan 9, 2009)

I switched to Mac Mail and I can't get it to do something I used all the time in Entourage:  you can insert an image in the background, then write over it. I can't imagine Mac Mail would not have that capability, but ...
Running Mac OS 10.5.5 on MacBook Pro and Mail 3.3.
Thank you.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 11, 2009)

First of all, please don't do this: It's ugly and a waste of bandwitdh!  (No, seriously).

Here's a tip on how to create Mail stationery in Leopard: http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20071027225621868


----------

